# php reservation form



## alihamilton (Sep 4, 2005)

Now I am really going to show my ignorance! I design websites using Dreamweaver in design mode so my knowledge of coding is zero. I have now been asked to update a site which includes a reservation form and I want to move it to another page. My question is can I just take out the code for the form and paste it on another page without disabling it? I am still waiting for access to the remote files for the site to see how the files are uploaded but want some advice meantime.
http://www.islandeaze.com/dillets/


----------

